# cart & harness questions



## Denali (Oct 20, 2006)

I found a cart and harness (used) for sale online, waiting on pics, but it is a good price. It was used for a 33" miniature horse. I would like to start learning to drive and supposedly my two new guys know how. I am hoping to find a clinic near me soon. In the mean time, I thought I had read mini donkey's need longer shafts and a bigger harness than mini horses. The lady said she thinks the shafts are 48" (she will measure tomorrow when she takes pics) and the harness is somewhat adjustable. Anyone know if this will work?

I have also noticed some carts have different wheel size. Should I look for a certain size? Is there a way to measure the harness and/or donkeys to see if it would fit?

I need to measure the boys, but am guessing them at 32" & 36", based on being told Levi was 34", but need to measure them all to be sure. The small guy (yes, we are still working on names, things have been crazy here this week) is very stocky and stout, the other two are nicely proportionate.

Thanks for you help!!

Vicki


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 20, 2006)

Vicki...I have no clue...hang on ...there is someone to help you here




Teri


----------



## Denali (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone drive? Anyone have a clue about sizes etc? I need to let this person know if I am interested asap, as she has others interested? Can I buy longer shafts? Are the pricey?

Vicki


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Vicki, I wasnt really going to answer this post but I see no one else is either  Its really hard to say..I have seen mini A size harnesses so small that a 32" mini wouldn't fit into it, then I have seen A size harnesses so darn big a A size would drown in it, and the same for B size harnesses. So if I were you I guess I would take your measurements and send them to her and ask her to check it out or have her send you the measurements and you check it out. Usually when I buy a harness I measure 1) from the corner of the mouth around poll and back to the opposite corner of the mouth 2) around the girth area 3) over the rump from one side to the other 4) the length of the horses back from where the harness saddle sits to the tail base 5)aroud the rump side to side 6) and then for a collar if your getting one . Now--is this cart a easy entry type cart? Usually 50" shafts are standard on them I am pretty sure, and most of the mini carts have a 20" wheel and about a 36-38" wheel base. I am sure the cart would work but the harness, dont really know what to tell you. Alot of people cant seem to fit a mini harness on there donkeys right and do end up having one custom made. I just went over by another forum members house and we fitted her donkey into a A size harness, had to do alot of hole punches and in the end it worked, but you could still tell it wasnt a good fit. Hope this helps you a little bit. Corinne


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,

I drive . I really don't think the bridle will fit your donkey. I had a custom bridle made for my donkey. The rest of my harness is mini horse size though it was not "A" sized. The cart will probably be fine. I use a mini horse cart (frontier) and my donkeys are 36 inches. Ozark Mountain is a good place to look for harness, they most likely have complete harness to fit. Except for my bridle, the rest of my harness is their pleasure driving harness. I had to replace my old harness with theirs after a chewing incident where my bridle was spared. B&D enterprises is where I got my bridle.

Hope this helps.

Angie


----------



## keely2682 (Oct 22, 2006)

miniexpress sells donkey harnesses

http://miniexpress.com/mxProductsByCategor...sses+%2D+Donkey


----------



## Shari (Oct 24, 2006)

You need to measure your donkey to insure a good harness fit.

This web site will show you how to do that.

http://www.smuckersharness.com/pg3.html

For cart Shaft length... you want it long enough to have the donkey be able to trot out and not kick the cart body in any way.

Here is a general Shaft measurement chart.

http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/DB_shaft_table.asp

Here is some info on training a donkey to drive.

http://www.oregonvos.net/~jrachau/drive.htm

Hope that helps! Sorry I did not see this post sooner.


----------



## Denali (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for their help!! I am going to read all the info and sites sent to me and wait until a better time. First, I want to read more and attend a clinic on driving, and we have Christmas coming up, a Senior in high school and you all know how expensive that is!! And we are trying to save for a big vacation in the spring, so we are going to pass on this cart. There will always been more. Thanks again for your help!

Vicki


----------

